# Friday evening market report



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here' a report on market occurences from yesterday and today.....Looks like things are settling.....whatcha think Cy? http://www.agweb.com/farmjournal/blog/Market_Watch_208/winter_games/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Here' a report on market occurences from yesterday and today.....Looks like things are settling.....whatcha think Cy? http://www.agweb.com/farmjournal/blog/Market_Watch_208/winter_games/


I'm going to see what monday brings.It looks like the market is believeing USDA for now.I'm planing at reowning some corn for weather scares.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I'm planing at reowning some corn for weather scares.


I could see that....probably very sound thought at this point. Was not familiar with FIRST until you mentioned them in a earlier post. They appear to be a very good tool...unbiased evaluations that the producer or investor can use for forcasting. Like to see them include Western Kentucky in their plots and trials in the future.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is Agweb's Saturday morning review..... makes swmnhay almost sound prophetic.
Beyond Report Shock, Focus Is on Weather

Regards, Mike


----------

